
Ask HN: What are you working on? - NinjaX
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;<p>Tell us about your idea&#x2F;startup that people want, and how it makes world better place.<p>Name &#x2F; URL<p>Location of Your Headquarters<p>Elevator Pitch&#x2F;Explainer Video<p>More details: What stage are you in? How many employees or founders?<p>Are you looking for anything? (Feedback&#x2F;Hiring&#x2F;Investment)
======
escanda
Deliveryplannerapp /
[https://deliveryplannerapp.com](https://deliveryplannerapp.com)

Based in Gijón, Asturias - Spain

It's a SaaS app to optimize your last mile delivery parcels routes. Also
customers can track their parcel.

Implemented in Java + Spring Boot + JSF and the actual planner algorithm in
Common Lisp. The JSF part communicates with Common Lisp using Protocol Buffers
over TCP sockets. The Common Lisp implementation is SBCL.

At the moment I just finished the planning algorithm and I have yet to get the
tracking UI done before releasing to the public.

Next project will be a roster planning app, another SaaS, done entirely in
Common Lisp using this excellent Weblocks fork:
[https://github.com/40ants/weblocks](https://github.com/40ants/weblocks)

~~~
happppy
I see you are using java in deliveryplannerapp. I really want to get into java
but everywhere I see a job, it requires minimum 2 years of experience in
jee/j2ee, spring, hibernate and all other java technologies. I have exp of 1.5
years, in php frameworks, javascript frameworks, so I am not able to even land
an interview. Do you have any advice?

